# The Gravimetric Black Eagle



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

James Hoffman explaining a proto type version of the Gravimetric Black Eagle

Im not sure if this has been posted before or not ..


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been following the whole 'gravimetric' thing for a little while now, its shaping up to be the next level of high end reproducibility.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good machine, makes life so much easier dialling-in. Once you're happy with the recipe and set the desired output its very consistent.

Scales are sensitive though, don't go near the drip tray whilst the shot is pulling as any pressure you accidentally put on doesn't come off again. Was steaming milk once and realised the shot had stopped with about 3g of espresso in the cup yet the scale was reading 180g! Id been touching one of the cups with my elbow and hadn't noticed.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I was chatting to the guys in a local coffee shop who have the volumetric linea 3 group and apparently there's a gravimetric upgrade coming out for it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> I was chatting to the guys in a local coffee shop who have the volumetric linea 3 group and apparently there's a gravimetric upgrade coming out for it.


The San Remo Opera i payed with recently also had gaps for scales and software to be " gravimetric "

As far as i understand in this case there are patents and copyright stuff flying around between them and Another company ( the pid makers ? ) , that need to be sorted out


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't watch the video at work, so a quick question, is this simply a scale linked back to the machine to stop the shot at the selected weight?

T.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very interesting. I like the cut off his jib. I can't decide though if it's going to be great because the coffee will be consistently good, or bad because the Barista will risk ending up being a button pusher. It's very cleverly thought out, and will be a boon to businesses but is it de-skilling and taking out some of 'the magic' of having a coffee prepared by a guy that you know takes pride in his art/trade? Or am I over-romanticising?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Very interesting. I like the cut off his jib. I can't decide though if it's going to be great because the coffee will be consistently good, or bad because the Barista will risk ending up being a button pusher. It's very cleverly thought out, and will be a boon to businesses but is it de-skilling and taking out some of 'the magic' of having a coffee prepared by a guy that you know takes pride in his art/trade? Or am I over-romanticising?


Yes. I think being able to reproduce consistently good shots falls under "takes pride in his trade". The machine is there to supply a certain amount of hot water under pressure, that's its job, the barista still has to dial it in & prep the baskets (which is his job). It's no less automated than volumetric shots, just a change of measured parameter.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a fair point and of course the machine still has to be fed coffee pucks as you rightly point out. I guess I was responding to Hoffman saying that with the new machine, he as a barista becomes irrelevant, which he seemed chuffed about. But I'm not convinced that is wholly true as you say. Just one less variable to contend with.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Let the barista focus on customer service


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Neill said:


> I was chatting to the guys in a local coffee shop who have the volumetric linea 3 group and apparently there's a gravimetric upgrade coming out for it.


The LM stand at the LCF should have a gravi PB this year. I'm desperate to get and work it for a day as we are joining up with them.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

First thought was that is one sexy looking machine but then wonder to myself will it not look dated in a few short years. Tech seems great though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ridland said:


> First thought was that is one sexy looking machine but then wonder to myself will it not look dated in a few short years. Tech seems great though.


Nope http://static.red-dot-21.com/img/product/20964/default_03-02438-2014PD-2.jpg


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Love the look of that Machine, finally a high tech machine that is too my taste.

It's only a good thing you let the machine measure the shot, this leads to improved quality and consistency in those places using it. Lets face it, machines are more reliable and consistent then us humans, even Perger have realized it.

it's just a matter of time before these will do the entire process better then us.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

malling said:


> it's just a matter of time before these will do the entire process better then us.


Bean to cup?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Neill said:


> I was chatting to the guys in a local coffee shop who have the volumetric linea 3 group and apparently there's a gravimetric upgrade coming out for it.


I am guessing this is the BMW M3 that Gary has mentioned in the Linea Mini thread?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

So is it indeed a scale integrated into the machine?

I'll never understand why it takes so bloody long to get any improvements on coffee machines / grinders / any coffee equipment and when finally someone does something it's all 'ooohh ahh's in excitement. The big players should get a proper thump on the head for not improving machines / equipment quicker.

T.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dsc said:


> I'll never understand why it takes so bloody long to get any improvements on coffee machines / grinders / any coffee equipment and when finally someone does something it's all 'ooohh ahh's in excitement. The big players should get a proper thump on the head for not improving machines / equipment quicker.
> 
> T.


This coming from the person with the longest running grinder developement thread known to man


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol, I blame it on the lack of cash and lack of access to proper machines. I'm guessing when it comes to development by the big players load of time is eaten whilst applying for patents.

T.


----------

